# Can we tow this type of car



## 99926 (Jul 7, 2006)

We are looking at small cars to tow behind an RV and several come within the weight limit we have set ourselves, the first being a Microcar at 450 kg (fiat seicento/dawoo matiz etc at about 750kg) but most of them seem to be automatic or tip tronic. 

Whilst we understand that when towing with an A frame the cables / car have to be unhitched to enable you to reverse the RV, we were also under the impression that you could not tow (without a trailer) an automatic are we right ?? and does this also apply to the tip tronic versions.

All advice as usual gratefully received.


----------



## hymietoo (Apr 18, 2007)

Not sure about all automatics or tips. Apparently you can tow a Smart car with a tiptronic box because it has a neutral.

See http://www.motorhomesdirect.co.uk/cars-to-tow-behind-motorhome.htm

Anyone got a list of cars that are small enough to tow. Im looking for the buggy kind, some of which are under 650kg or so im told

Cheers
Peter.


----------



## smithies (Jul 1, 2007)

We tow a Fiat Seicento 750 kg you wont know its there, if ya cant see it you cant reverse it...... we have rear camera.... but would NEVER try to reverse with car hooked up...almost impossible to do any way. Just unhitch and drive the car....takes less than a minute.....


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

We tow our Jeep Grand Cherokee behind our RV. There are usually 5 of us and we really dont see any point in buying another car with all the cost that goes with it (insurance, tax MOT maintenance etc). For the limited mileage we do the sums just dont add up.

Our Concord cruises at 65mph with the Jeep behind and wherever the RV will go the Jeep follows with no problems. Dont feel you HAVE to have a small car to tow behind the RV. The Yanks have been towing huge cars for years and if it works for them it works for me!!!

Cheers


----------



## kencocamper (May 1, 2005)

Hi, I am also about to buy a small car to tow on an A frame and having read good things about Chris Cox fitting A frames have tried to find his contact No or web site but cant find either, can anybody help please, Ken


----------



## 2kias (Sep 18, 2006)

You can tow a Smart car if it is the trip tronic type. We do. They are not automatic but have a electronic clutch and a gear box and not a torque convertor. Try Bill at Towtal in Stoke on Trent for an A frame. He might even have a car with one on already. Give him a ring


----------



## TonyHunt (Oct 10, 2005)

janehumph. Car-A-Tow situated in Poole in Dorset are your nearest A frame suppliers. They also fit solar panels and lots of other like minded things.
There are loads of small cars suitable for towing, If you keep the weight of the tow car say at a maximum of 1000kg you wont even know its on there. we use a vauxhall Agila and find it an excellent roomy and economical vehicle with which to explore whilst away on tour. A rear view camera is a useful extra more for peace of mind really because the car doesnt show up in your mirrors while driving straight.
Another useful addition and one I wouldnt be without now is a jockey wheel on the A frame. It makes manoevering a doddle when you have to hook / unhook, far easier than trying to hold the A frame off the ground with Bungees etc attached to the bonnet.


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

> *Chris Cox fitting A frames have tried to find his contact No or web site but cant find either, can anybody help please, Ken *


Contact numbers for Chris Cox are: 0121 681 6513 OR 07957 231872
(His website is not working at the moment)

He is very good. I have used him twice to fit 'A' frames to a Fiat and a Clio.
Both towed on back of Damon RV with no problems. We are now going to tow the Clio on the back of our Autotrail.

Anita


----------



## 101600 (Oct 30, 2006)

hymietoo said:


> Not sure about all automatics or tips. Apparently you can tow a Smart car with a tiptronic box because it has a neutral.
> 
> See http://www.motorhomesdirect.co.uk/cars-to-tow-behind-motorhome.htm
> 
> ...


microcar
aixam (they do a buggy version)
ligier

They are the only three i know, that make really light ones. the others are normal cars Fiat,Daewoo etc.


----------



## kencocamper (May 1, 2005)

many thanks Anita for info on Chris Cox, I will ring him tomorrow for a quote, Ken


----------



## 99926 (Jul 7, 2006)

Thanks for all your help everyone I will try the contacts suggested.


----------

